# Anyone recognise this (type of) timer.....instructions needed



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

Had this timer for years. 
I remember struggling even with the original instructions. Now I can't work it out.
No make/model shown......
just "Type:TS-EE8.




Thanks in advance.


----------



## avsd (7 Feb 2021)

Is this it Argos 7day Electronic Timer Manual TS-EE8 ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2021)

Manuals Library is always a good place to find stuff about stuff..


----------



## cougie uk (7 Feb 2021)

Alexa and Smart Plugs are a definite upgrade on those timers. We have a couple no longer in use under the stairs... With the smart plugs you can set a schedule easily from your phone and you also have voice control. Handy if you want to change the time your lamps come on as the length of daylight changes.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

avsd said:


> Is this it Argos 7day Electronic Timer Manual TS-EE8 ?


It could well be Argos.....although it has no other markings.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Alexa and Smart Plugs are a definite upgrade on those timers. We have a couple no longer in use under the stairs... With the smart plugs you can set a schedule easily from your phone and you also have voice control. Handy if you want to change the time your lamps come on as the length of daylight changes.


Just so expensive, which is ridiculous as they should be cheaper than a standard timer


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It could well be Argos.....although it has no other markings.


http://waterheatertimer.org/pdf/Argos-7day-Electronic-Timer-Manual-TS-EE8.pdf


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> http://waterheatertimer.org/pdf/Argos-7day-Electronic-Timer-Manual-TS-EE8.pdf


Much appreciated
Not opened it yet but I'm sure it will be the one.
Thank you.


----------

